# Bobby's paranoid humidity Thread!!!



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

*i also have a question.... or 2..... 2,000,000 to be exact.*

* 
i forze my cigars properly, i put them in a cooler for 24 hours... then...

i let my recently (140) frozen cigars sit in ambient air for 48 hours...now they are in my salerno... which has been seasoning for 10 days.... at the end of ten days it was at 73-74 percent RH... with a soaked DW sponge in it, a conventional foam humidifier, and a (once microwaved) bowl of DW.... all this PLUS i wiped it down (conservatively) 3 or 4 times, cant remember.

So i toss all the (now ambient temp) cigars in there.. and switch to 65% heartfelt beads last night at 9pm... at midnight i was up to 61%.... its now about 12 hours later and im only at 62%... HELP

BTW< does my ambient temp have anything to do with it? right now (in my home) im at about 61-62 degrees Farenheit.

Things i know:
1. the humi is seasoned - i didn't rush, believe me...
2. my digi hygro is calibrated (2 - 36 hour tests yielding the same results)
3. i siliconed anything that could leak....

What have i done wrong?

are my beads not wet enough?

should i put a "vessel with alot of surface area" in the humi to let the beads take from? should i microwave the water in this vessel?

thanks guys,

- The paranoid one!*


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Give it time. I was equally as paranoid when I loaded up my 400 count. THe hygro read 58 RH for a week and I started to panic. Was told by a few BOTLs that this is normal and to keep a look out. It went up to 61,62, etc and right now it is at 67% which is perfect for me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

scottw said:


> Give it time. I was equally as paranoid when I loaded up my 400 count. THe hygro read 58 RH for a week and I started to panic. Was told by a few BOTLs that this is normal and to keep a look out. It went up to 61,62, etc and right now it is at 67% which is perfect for me.


:tpd: Just takes a little while for the beads to get the humidity stabilized.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: Just takes a little while for the beads to get the humidity stabilized.


Looks like your RH is going in the right direction, give it a few more days and you should be fine.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to say this... but it won't help!!! Don't worry. You have done things correctly and your rh is fine right were it is. Don't sweat a couple of % either way. 

No that I have said the exact same thing I was told... if you are like me you will worry for a few months. You will finally get to the point of trusting your stuff and check it maybe once a month.:2


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, as everyone else has said, it takes more time. 9PM to now is a bit more than 12 hours, you definately need to wait. Don't forget that the beads only keep the rh humidity at 65, but if your cigars internally are at 50 or 70, that's going to take a hell of a lot longer to slowly equalize with the cigar's ambient inside the humidor. As for the ambient rh outside the humidor, as long as there is a good seal, there should be no problems.

As for when the beads are wet enough, you need to look at the beads. All white means they are dried out, all clear means they are too wet. I think Viper said that you need about 60% clear.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, im abotu 60% clear.. moving to 70% now... i iwll update and check back!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

If you wait, they will come.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Things are equilibrating and your cigars are within an acceptable range so I wouldn't sweat it. Time is your friend and just be patient and let it do it thing.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Give it some time. :tu


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

What you need to do is immediately follow these 3 steps!



















1. Relax - stress is a killer
2. Light up a smoke - Cigars are about enjoyment 
3. Stop Worring - 62 % is super and a vast number of people prefer to store their cigars at this RH


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> ...*- The paranoid one!*


This is almost like dealing with new parents.
"OMG! My son/daughter has a 99 degree FEVER!!! GET THE CAR WE'RE GOING TO THE ER!!!" 

(Yeah, I know, been there, done that...I still remember being a total basket case when my first born had his first cold.)

As others have said, relax. It's fine. It's doing what it's suppose to do.

BTW, rapid changes in RH is actually a bad thing. Even if it seems you're a bit low, having it jump from 58% to 65% overnight would be a bigger concern than having it take several days. Slow change in RH with beads is expected. A rapid significant swing in RH, I would be concerned there's a source of humidity that can't be explained.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

really... ok.ok... heres the deal..


I will take a couple days, and let it simmer.. but if its not up to 65% by saturday... im going to rage!\\

haha, just kidding..


fingers crossed!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

re-upped the beads tonight...


slowly climbing back up.. still not over sixty


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> re-upped the beads tonight...
> 
> slowly climbing back up.. still not over sixty


I feel your pain, I have one humidor struggling to maintain 62%. Just out of curiosity, I took the hygrometer out and set it on top of the humidor this morning to see what that actual air conditions were in the house. It sat for 20 minutes and when i went back to look at it, it was 30%!!

Now I don't feel quite as bad that I am maintaining 62% humidity when the room is at 30%.

Damn winter and furnace....

Mike :ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

blckthree said:


> I feel your pain, I have one humidor struggling to maintain 62%. Just out of curiosity, I took the hygrometer out and set it on top of the humidor this morning to see what that actual air conditions were in the house. It sat for 20 minutes and when i went back to look at it, it was 30%!!
> 
> Now I don't feel quite as bad that I am maintaining 62% humidity when the room is at 30%.
> 
> ...


yeah, mine said 32 when it was out last night (when i was wetting the beads)


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I think Sutton's right....60% ain't bad. I've got 65% Shilala beads in my Vino; a pound and a half spread in 3 different bags placed in varying spots and cedar shelves I seasoned about two weeks back. I'm pretty solid at 63%RH with a couple humidipaks in there too although I'm sure they're almost dried out.
> 
> I think 12 oz. is just fine if a pound and a half works in my Vino. When's the last time you seasoned the humi? How's the seal?


seal is wonderful, in all areas.

so.. you have the same problem i have.. .the beads are 65%... but they arent holding 65??? hmmm

BTW, lets move this to my paranoid thread...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, so...

i taped completely around the seal of the humidor and it went from 61 to 62.... within 10 minutes.. but hasnt raised in the last hour.

HEre's what i am thinking about doing..

1. I want my humi at 65%

i have 65% beads which are holding at 61....

what if i bought 70% and they held at 66... that woul work right?

they could in essence compensate for the not-so-perfect seal...


discuss?


----------



## alfbacca (Sep 3, 2007)

I've had 65% beads for about a year now. My old humidor stayed at a constant 60% In my current humidor I get a a constant 59% At first this really bothered be because you'd think 65% beads should stay at 65% I checked and rechecked my seal, but it all looked good. But honestly now I actually like lower humidity. I find that my cigars smoke better a bit lower and I don't have to dry box as much as I did. But like others have said, give it some time and see what happens.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, its been almost 2 weeks with the beads.. actually, 11 days.

I'll give it until my Bday (dec. 20th) and it its not 63-65... i'm selling them and buying 70%...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

My 65% Heartfelt beads rarely get to 65%. I soak the beads, dripping wet, and put them in, but my humidor is most often hanging out in the 62% range, the highest being 64%.

My Shilala beads on the other hand...those are some sensitive buggers. Put a little bit of water on a third of them and the Vino went from 64% to 67%. Holdin' strong...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> My 65% Heartfelt beads rarely get to 65%. I soak the beads, dripping wet, and put them in, but my humidor is most often hanging out in the 62% range, the highest being 64%.
> 
> My Shilala beads on the other hand...those are some sensitive buggers. Put a little bit of water on a third of them and the Vino went from 64% to 67%. Holdin' strong...


so are the HF beads "wack"?

so many people praise them...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> so are the HF beads "wack"?
> 
> so many people praise them...


I wouldn't say they're "whack," but I've got anecdotal evidence from many people that the 65% beads almost never hold 65% rh but rather around 62%. Doesn't bother me much, but when my Shilala beads do so well I feel a little slighted...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Gotcha, have you spoekn with anyone about where their 70% hold?

if they hold 64-67 i'm gonna go with them!!!

is 60-61 a detriment?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Gotcha, have you spoekn with anyone about where their 70% hold?
> 
> if they hold 64-67 i'm gonna go with them!!!
> 
> is 60-61 a detriment?


I haven't heard anything about the 70% ones. Hard to find someone who uses them these days, haha.

60-61% isn't a detriment unless you don't like how they're smoking in that range. Many guys store them at that level (particularly the Cuban collectors, haha). But I think most guys smoke them at that range anyway - they have 65% beads then drybox for a week. I don't get it. But if they taste like cigarettes or don't taste at all, higher humidity for you. If they taste unpleasant or strange, lower humidity for you. It's all about the smoke. I've learned not to be buggered by it much because I can't tell a lot of difference between 62% and 70% besides burn issues, so I just live with the lower humidity.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

thank you very much, you are helping to put my paranoia to rest, somewhat... lol


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

When you salt tested your Hygros. what were the results?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

76 both times (same hygro)... so one over, the results i have posted are actual (not the readouts)


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

So... its definitely not the humidor....

in 15 hours it went up to 61 from 60....

and i did this (note, i did many tests to assure the survival of the laquered finish, in fact, the tape is off now and shes perfect still)




SEALED EVERYTHING... for 15 hours... and not a single conclusive result to a leak...


So... what can it be now? the beads?


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

We live 40 min apart. This is typical for this time of the year. I have 3 humis which 2 of which dropped to 60%. I loaded my empty boxes up to empty the humis and reseasoned them. I put a bowl of distilled water and nuked it for 45 secs or so and stuck this in the bottom. I then wiped down the top of the humi and let this sit for a day. I reloaded the humis up with the sticks and I am holding steady at 67-68%. I taked to Doug at Pipes and Pleasures in Whitehall and their water consumption for their walkin goes up in the wintertime every year. Keep in mind if you have a wood burner you will have a very dry house and might actually need to put a room humidifier in.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

CigarmanTim said:


> We live 40 min apart. This is typical for this time of the year. I have 3 humis which 2 of which dropped to 60%. I loaded my empty boxes up to empty the humis and reseasoned them. I put a bowl of distilled water and nuked it for 45 secs or so and stuck this in the bottom. I then wiped down the top of the humi and let this sit for a day. I reloaded the humis up with the sticks and I am holding steady at 67-68%. I taked to Doug at Pipes and Pleasures in Whitehall and their water consumption for their walkin goes up in the wintertime every year. Keep in mind if you have a wood burner you will have a very dry house and might actually need to put a room humidifier in.


Noted... so basically, i should sit tight an accept 61-62% during the winter?


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> So... its definitely not the humidor....
> 
> in 15 hours it went up to 61 from 60....
> 
> ...


That's one way to cut down on smoking, it would be a bear to get cigars out of there like that! :r

Seriously though, I'm struggling to maintain 62-63% this time of year too, not much you can do about it except keep recharging the beads and wait for spring.

I would be curious to know how the 70% beads work for you though. Not that I am worried about my 62-63% or anything like that....

Mike :ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

blckthree said:


> That's one way to cut down on smoking, it would be a bear to get cigars out of there like that! :r
> 
> Seriously though, I'm struggling to maintain 62-63% this time of year too, not much you can do about it except keep recharging the beads and wait for spring.
> 
> ...


noted, yeah, i think im just going to ride it out


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you missed a spot, by the hinges:r:r:tu

It'll be alright bro, it'll be alright.:ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> I think you missed a spot, by the hinges:r:r:tu
> 
> It'll be alright bro, it'll be alright.:ss


no way!!!

that bizzle was sealed man, its not the seal, i have deducted that!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to hate myself for this later....

By any chance might the bottom be unfinished?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm going to hate myself for this later....
> 
> By any chance might the bottom be unfinished?


i dont understand what you mean..? as in stained? explicate, i will answer as best i can.

BTW< i sent you a pm on CA abotu the contest, did you read it, can ya help me out, thank you!


----------



## MaduroManiac (Jul 8, 2004)

We sell a lot of humidors in our shop and I generally season them for our customers. It takes almost a week and a lot of sponge trays to season a smaller (100 ct) box. What did you do to season the BIG box?

Also, is the little white guy in the window your digital hygro? One of the biggest issues i've seen is the hygro doesn't read the RH accurately (even if the device is calibrated) because there isn't enough airflow to the transducer.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just read your initial post. It's the temperature and the environmental RH, more likely than not. There is a relationship between these devices (silica beads) stasis points and temperature. If you raise the temperature you should see the RH rise as well. I keep my environment at 70 degrees. The temperature in the humis stays around 68. The RH from beads and the CO II's that I run stays in the 61% range in the winter. Ambient humididty in the office is in the mid 30's. In the summer the ofice humidity rises to in the 50's and I turn the CO II's way down. Yoiur cigars probably dried out a bit and they continue to suck moisture out of the cab environment till they reach the RH of the cab.

You might consider adding a small active humidification device.. cigar oasis for example, to the humi will enable you to achieve and maintain whatever RH makes you happy.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

MaduroManiac said:


> We sell a lot of humidors in our shop and I generally season them for our customers. It takes almost a week and a lot of sponge trays to season a smaller (100 ct) box. What did you do to season the BIG box?


in the ten days that i seasoned it i did multiple wipe downs etc.. wet hot bols of water.. ponges. and added beads once it was holding at 70 with just conventional humidifiers.

heres a link to the first few day with it

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=199636



> Also, is the little white guy in the window your digital hygro? One of the biggest issues i've seen is the hygro doesn't read the RH accurately (even if the device is calibrated) because there isn't enough airflow to the transducer.


wally world 6 dollar unit... salt teste dtwice, plus 1 degree.

should i put an oust fan is it to stir the air?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Just read your initial post. It's the temperature and the environmental RH, more likely than not. There is a relationship between these devices (silica beads) stasis points and temperature. If you raise the temperature you should see the RH rise as well. I keep my environment at 70 degrees. The temperature in the humis stays around 68. The RH from beads and the CO II's that I run stays in the 61% range in the winter. Ambient humididty in the office is in the mid 30's. In the summer the ofice humidity rises to in the 50's and I turn the CO II's way down. Yoiur cigars probably dried out a bit and they continue to suck moisture out of the cab environment till they reach the RH of the cab.
> 
> You might consider adding a small active humidification device.. cigar oasis for example, to the humi will enable you to achieve and maintain whatever RH makes you happy.


thanks for the advice, whats the smallest one made.. ebcause i dont want to lose too much storage space!

I do see hwat you were talking abotu though with the natural ambient changes though, thanks!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

I was looking for this to tell you winter time is here. Mine is holding around 63-65% but when i open it it goes down to 59% and takes a good while to get back up there.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> Gotcha, have you spoekn with anyone about where their 70% hold?
> 
> if they hold 64-67 i'm gonna go with them!!!
> 
> is 60-61 a detriment?


I have Heartfelt 70% and they hover between 65 and 68% which is perfect for me so I don't want to change horses now. I have enjoyed this thread as I am among the paranoids when it comes to RH.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, im going to ride out the winter. if it doesnt get better by spring. im going 70!!!


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

shoot , my humidity stays right around 65%. however my temps are the most frustrating thing ever. its 63*f outside and we have the windows open...80*f in my coolerdor. 
even when i had it in the other room , the lowest it got was ~75*f. 
its :BS.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

80 degrees in your coolerdor... yikes!!


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> 80 degrees in your coolerdor... yikes!!


yeah.
ive tried putting it under the ac vents in the 'storage' room and it stayed around 75*. is it easier to get a wood humidor to the proper temps rather than an insulated plastic cooler?

south florida weather is garbage.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

ahh, that would be it. i feel sorry for ya man!!!


----------



## MaduroManiac (Jul 8, 2004)

s15driftking said:


> in the ten days that i seasoned it i did multiple wipe downs etc.. wet hot bols of water.. ponges. and added beads once it was holding at 70 with just conventional humidifiers.
> 
> heres a link to the first few day with it
> 
> ...


Not sure about the hygro. I would put it along with a calibrated dial gauge hygro right on top of the smokes. The dial gauge doesn't need airflow.


----------

